#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-11-06
<UbuPhillup> toddy: sasl ist sehr hilfreich damit man vor dem joinen der channels mit nickserv indentifiziert ist und nicht rejoinen muss: http://freenode.net/sasl/
<toddy> jo, die staffer von freenode haben mir schon sehr viel erzählt, was alles sinnvoll ist. jetzt ist es mal sasl. :D
<UbuPhillup> toddy: ja,ne is so ;)
<toddy> jo und schon klar. ich habe die meldung auch schon gelesen. davor war es passwort beim netzwerk betreten setzen. sie lassen sich halt immer wieder was einfallen. :D
<UbuPhillup> O,o
 * Ekkehardt nimmt einfach Pidgin
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-11-08
<toba_> Hallo, seit wann wurde eigentlich der update-manager von Aktualisierungsverwaltung in Software-Aktualisierungen umbenannt? Ist das im Original auch so? Finde ich etwas irritierend da es auch noch "Software & Aktualisierungen" gibt, was glaube ich auch mal anders hieß.
<UbuPhillup> hi toba_
<UbuPhillup> keine Ahnung ;)
<UbuPhillup> ich wars nicht
<toba_> :-)
<UbuPhillup> toba_: kannst wenn du willst eine Mail an unsere List schreiben
<toba_> an welche?
<UbuPhillup> ubuntu-l10n-de-community @ lists. launchpad .net
<UbuPhillup> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-de-community
<toba_> ok
<toba_> Habe noch einen Vorschlag für die Standardübersetzungsliste: Datumsangaben und Zeitangaben wie z.B. %a, %e %b %Y
<toba_> und einen Link zu http://foragoodstrftime.com/
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-11-10
<UbuPhillup> hi snow2k9
<UbuPhillup> würdest du dir mal meine Vorschläge https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity-lens-applications/+pots/unity-lens-applications/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions hier wenn du Zeit hast ansehen?
<snow2k9> hiho UbuPhillup, klar mach ich
<snow2k9> Vorschlage stehen da
<UbuPhillup> alles klar
<UbuPhillup> habe auch deine anderen mal übernommen
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: Dash kann einfach Dash bleiben und muss nicht zu Dashboard werden ;)
<snow2k9> Joaaa.. geht, klingt aber angenehmer, wenn man sich vorstellt, dass man 50+ ist oder so :P
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: okey, vielleicht ;)
<UbuPhillup> ok übernommen
<UbuPhillup> so snow2k9 wenn du noch irgendwo vorschläge gemahct hast die ich nicht übernommen habe sage bescheid
<UbuPhillup> sieht doch schon gleich viel schöner aus alles
<snow2k9> ui.. 100%..?
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: ne aber keine (fast) Vorschläge mehr
<UbuPhillup> 100% schaffen nur die English übersetzer
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-11-07
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Kein Treffen geplant | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Utopic | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<phillip> toddyhb: setze jetzt erstmal unsere Treffen aus, da ich mich nicht alleine treffen muss. Erstelle also auch erstmal keine treffen mehr bei loco.ubuntu.com.
<toddyhb> phillip: ok. schade, dass da nicht so großer Zulauf ist.
<phillip> toddyhb: liegt halt auch ein bisschen an ubuntu … wer sich nicht für mobile interessiert … :)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2016-11-09
<Vej> Hallo
<Vej> Mir war aufgefallen, das die Hilfe von Déjà Dup teilweise unübersetzt ist. Ich habe versucht das zu beheben und würde mich über ein Review der Vorschläge freuen. Die Länge der Absätze ist mit einer Ausnahme nicht relevant.
<phillip[m]> jo, vielen danke mache ich!
<Vej> phillip[m]: Super! DAnke dir.
